# Engine Plans for a Beginner



## jdtenney (May 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the group. I'm looking for plans for steam/model engines that would be suitable for a beginner. 

Any suggestions?  Any advice is most welcome.. Thank you.


----------



## Cogsy (May 11, 2015)

Check out this THREAD - LINK for some ideas specifically aimed at beginners. At the end of the first post there are some links to other sites with free plans as well.


----------



## lohring (May 12, 2015)

Lots of plans to browse here.

Lohring Miller


----------



## jdtenney (May 12, 2015)

Gents,

Thanks for the reccomendations. I will look into them.  

Also, Cogsy - what engine is featured in your profile picture? It looks awesome!  

thanks

jdtenney


----------



## Cogsy (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment! It's an internal valve flamelicker designed by Jan Ridders. It was my first engine and my first ever machining project, but they are extremely tricky things to get running.  wouldn't recommend it for a first engine. 

Here's a short video of it running. One day I might make another and hopefully do a better job of it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsqjzybN9Pc[/ame]


----------



## gus (May 13, 2015)

Hi Al,

Good advice.
Your expert advice required. I am tempted to build this engine. Please advise the dos and don'ts. Noticed when you moved the flame a bit further away,the engine speeded up. Next question. Is it save and not too hard for a 10 year old kid to run?.


----------



## kiwi2 (May 13, 2015)

Here is a link to an engine sutable for beginners. They don't come much simpler than this and the instructions are clear.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/ez-engine-for-beginners-13nov09-110.html

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## Cogsy (May 13, 2015)

gus said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Good advice.
> Your expert advice required. I am tempted to build this engine. Please advise the dos and don'ts. Noticed when you moved the flame a bit further away,the engine speeded up. Next question. Is it save and not too hard for a 10 year old kid to run?.


 
Hi Gus,

I probably wouldn't let a 10 year old run it, at least not without close supervision, because of the fuel (methylated spirits/alcohol). My Dad has nasty scars from an incident filling a similar burner when he was a kid. The flame can burn almost invisibly, very hot and hard to extinguish as well. All adds up to make me a bit scared to see kids using it.

As for the engine, I'd say use stainless for the cylinder and graphite for the piston. Piston and valve fit to bore must be very close and friction has to be very low. The flame position is absolutely critical and a few mm's in any direction will stop the engine from running - that's possibly the hardest thing to work out when getting it to run. I know I was brand new to this hobby but it ook me over a week of trying and half a litre of fuel to get it to run the first time.

To be honest, I think the trusty old Poppin design is a little more forgiving to make and runs much faster, but I do like the workings and sound of this design.


----------

